# (H- Blackhand)suche gilde



## amitistdrache (14. Juli 2014)

Hi @ alle,
suche auf  Blackhand eine gilde .Mein Main ist ein Orc Magier,siehe hier:
http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/blackhand/Rayira/simple . bei fragen einfach fragen


----------



## Crystania (28. Juli 2014)

Hallo Rayira!

Unsere Gilde "Noblesse Oblige" auf Blackhand sucht noch Mitglieder. 
Falls du noch auf der Suche bist melde dich doch einfach bei mir (roerchen#2149) oder besuch unsere Clan-Homepage http://www.schattenwölfe.de/portal.php. 

Liebe Grüße


----------

